# Chloe, Jasmine and Penny



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

Here they are - home just 3 days. I already can't imagine life without a single one of them!!!!!!!!!

The THREE MUSKETEERS









CHLOE









JASMINE









PENNY


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, they are precious!!! They must be so fun to watch!!! Do they sleep together at night?


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Each of them is way precious! I really really love Jasmine.. can I keep her?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww they are so cute! What are they crossed with, i remember you said chi x but what is the other mix? great pics btw! :-D


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

aw they're so cuute. ^^


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

What darling puppies :angel10: 1 question how do you do it 3 puppies at one time ? :shock: Are you getting any sleep at all ? :sleepy5:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

They are cuties!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are such cuties


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

They are beautiful. And they are all so different.
Do their personalities vary as much as their looks?


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm in love!! :love4: They each have a different look and are all so beautiful. Triplets -- Did you hire a nanny? :!:
I want a girl.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

they're precious! i love penny, shes soo cute! they all are


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> aww they are so cute! What are they crossed with, i remember you said chi x but what is the other mix? great pics btw! :-D


All 3 have the same father...a cute little 4lb long hair AKC chi. Twice now I've forgotten to take a pic of him so I'll be asking them to send me one. Jasmine and Penny have a little 5lb mother who I'm told is chi and something else (?silky terrier?). She looks like a miniature benji type dog to me. This was her very first litter. I got the impression from her owners that this litter was an "accident"...but I'm grateful for it because it brought me these two babies!! Here's a pic of here -









Chloes mother weighs around 6 lbs, is solid black, long haired and looks to my uneducated eye like a full blooded chi...though I'm told she has a "smidgen" of papillion in her. She's 5 years old and had two prior owners before the current ones. This was her 3rd litter. Here's a picture of her.


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

guinnypigsmom said:


> Oh, they are precious!!! They must be so fun to watch!!! Do they sleep together at night?


Yeah, they fight like the dickens sometimes and seems to be doing the dominance thing on each other, but when it's time to nap or sleep they all curl up together and snuggle. I can't wait for the day they're potty trained and can sleep with us...but that'll be a while, I'm sure.


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

Alisha said:


> What darling puppies :angel10: 1 question how do you do it 3 puppies at one time ? :shock: Are you getting any sleep at all ? :sleepy5:


Yes, it's actually working out very well so far. My mother lives with us and she sleeps downstairs and she's up bright and early...and so are they!!. We've got a pen set up in the living room and they've been sleeping there. We've also got a pen in our bedroom upstairs and we take them back and forth between pens during the day depending on the situation. My mother is almost deaf without her hearing aids in, so she doesn't hear much of anything if they start crying during the night down there in the livingroom and we only hear them if they really work up into a howling chorus. We've got carpeting upstairs, so for the time being until they're potty trained, they only get to run around the house downstairs where there's laminate flooring and tile!!!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Jasmine and Penny's mom is so adorable. I don't particularly like the Terrier's hair, but she really does look like she has very silky hair. All the pups are so gorgeous. I think Penny may end up looking like the mom. How old are they? Or did you mention that already?


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

Chloe is the oldest and was born on 3/14/06. Jasmine and Penny were born 8 days later on 3/22/06.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They are very pretty!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Those 3 pups are too adorable!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

oh wow! i didnt have any idea what the x was, thanks for sharing! they are very cute! :-D


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

they are all so cute! i cant imagine how crazy your house must be when they are all playing! sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

SO cute!!  wow you must have your hands full with 3!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

they are all adorable. penny is my fav though


----------

